# Pixela ImageMixer 3 SE Ver 4 software



## southwood (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Folks
Your help please. I have been given Canon Legria FS 200 camcorder with Pixela software. 
I have no problem with the camera as I have downloaded the user manual, but I do have problems with the software. The 3 bundled CDs are loaded on to my PC Windows XP. The first practice clips downloaded ok but there appeared to be no instructions on what to do with them. The second attempt to download another batch of clips failed.
I wondered if I had failed to load the CDs correctly so I repeated the opperation but it made no difference.
Southwood


----------



## PLS (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi southwood: I like the cancorder, It's the software, It would be nice to find a manual with instructions on how to use the software. I had no problem downloading from the FS200 to the software on the computer, but can't copy to a dvd


----------



## mikeonthegoldie (Jan 31, 2010)

My problem with Pixela is that I have two copies of the same software, each on a different computer. So when I go through a bunch of video files I've downloaded from my Canon HG21, adding comments and ratings, and then copy the video files to the other computer, all the information and comments I've added is somehow lost. Does anyone know how I can get around this problem? Presumably the information is copied to some file somewhere, but simply copying over the video files does not do the trick.


----------



## WellWell (Aug 26, 2010)

What happened to this thread? I need the info on how to edit as its not in the CD sent.

WW


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

hi WellWell - welcome to TSF

it is always preferable to start a new thread with any problems you are experiencing as sometimes old threads don't attract as much viewing - others thinking the problem is being handled when there are a number of posts

I have a Canon HF S21 which came with the Pixela software - I don't know if it is the case with earlier versions but I got 2 CD's - one has the transfer utility, to enable transfer of files from camcorder to computer - the second CD has the editing part of Pixela - I haven't installed it as I use Adobe Premiere Pro to edit. You imply you only have one CD - does this have the editing software on it? 

If you go to the Pixela website you can see the versions and which camera is supported by each - you should also be able to download the version needed if you have the serial number of your camera.


----------



## peridot1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have just started using Pixela ImageMixer SE version 6 software and have had nothing but problems with it. It continually froze on my system (win 7, 6gb ram, 600gb spare hdd space etc). Closing the software was of no use. I updated it as far as I could, but the later software updates do not recognise the software installed on the computer, failing to install because 'there is no version of imagemixer se installed on the computer'?
I have friends who have given up on this canon software and I doubt I will persist with it. 
In fact I am so frustrated with it at present that I do not plan to have anything to do with canon in the future if this is the standard of the software they provide with their video cameras. 
A pity as I have found the HFGS21 to be a good unit to date!


----------

